# [Google+ Invite!] Get It Here!



## itsmikeramsay

Please no spamming emails or anything. If you do I'll request to get you BANNED!!

Well since no one has started this yet I figured I start the trend and help those who want access to Google+ get it....
Type your email below and let's get it cracking....I'll reply to each email as I handle them....


----------



## eski7399

[email protected]


----------



## lenoxhacker

[email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmikeramsay

eski7399 said:


> [email protected]


Did you get yours?


----------



## vargus21

vargus21 @ gmail

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Sent you a PM ronaldramsayii.


----------



## itsmikeramsay

Bare with me....I'm trying to figure out this invite system....


----------



## tmada

Sent a pm as well, thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ronaldramsayii said:


> Bare with me....I'm trying to figure out this invite system....


No worries! Take your time. I'm just excited to try it out.


----------



## itsmikeramsay

tmada said:


> Sent a pm as well, thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk





swiftmazda said:


> Sent you a PM ronaldramsayii.





vargus21 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks





ronaldramsayii said:


> Did you get yours?





lenoxhacker said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk





eski7399 said:


> [email protected]


Ok I sent invites to you all.....I think, it's weird how to do it. Please, try to keep the PMs to a minimal because I can imagine what my inbox would look like.....


----------



## Guest

ronaldramsayii said:


> Ok I sent invites to you all.....I think, it's weird how to do it. Please, try to keep the PMs to a minimal because I can imagine what my inbox would look like.....


Thanks! Now, to play the waiting game since nothing has appeared in my gmail yet. Can't wait to try it out! Sorry about the PM as well, lol. I just don't like posting an email addy for those annoying spam scripts to find.


----------



## itsmikeramsay

I'm seeing that some people are still not getting in even after being invited. If you see this please confirm....


----------



## Guest

ronaldramsayii said:


> I'm seeing that some people are still not getting in even after being invited. If you see this please confirm....


I haven't received an email or anything yet. I can confirm that since it probably should have been instant.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt

[email protected]


----------



## lenoxhacker

Received the email but it appears that I'm not in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffG

Pm sent...


----------



## Dorian

I can hand out a few invites as well... PM me your GMail if you want one...

EDIT: GONE! All my invites for now are gone.... :money:


----------



## itsmikeramsay

tmada said:


> Sent a pm as well, thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk





swiftmazda said:


> Sent you a PM ronaldramsayii.





vargus21 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks





ronaldramsayii said:


> Did you get yours?





lenoxhacker said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk





eski7399 said:


> [email protected]





lenoxhacker said:


> Received the email but it appears that I'm not in.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah it seems Google may have hit their peak....I'm not 100% sure. I'm seeing the same feedback over at Droid-Life....I'll keep this thread posted if there's any changes....


----------



## itsmikeramsay

Dorian said:


> I can hand out a few invites as well... PM me your GMail if you want one...


Where do you go to send the invites? Is it on the page where the circles are?


----------



## Dorian

ronaldramsayii said:


> Where do you go to send the invites? Is it on the page where the circles are?


Go to the Home (Stream) page and in the bottom of the right column should be "Invite People to Join Google+" with a red envelope.


----------



## itsmikeramsay

Dorian said:


> Go to the Home (Stream) page and in the bottom of the right column should be "Invite People to Join Google+" with a red envelope.


Uh oh....don't see that. I see Chat with people on Google+. Unless they've cut it off already....Above Chat I see "Sparks" and that's it....above that the streams


----------



## Dorian

ronaldramsayii said:


> Uh oh....don't see that. I see Chat with people on Google+. Unless they've cut it off already....Above Chat I see "Sparks" and that's it....above that the streams


Interesting... I've sent out some, and now mine's gone. They may have a daily thing where when you send out invites once you have to wait a certain period of time before you can send more. I remember GMail being like that when it was in closed beta.


----------



## pnd4pnd

[email protected]


----------



## itsmikeramsay

Dorian said:


> Interesting... I've sent out some, and now mine's gone. They may have a daily thing where when you send out invites once you have to wait a certain period of time before you can send more. I remember GMail being like that when it was in closed beta.


Yeah I figured that's what it was. Darn! That sux especially after starting this thread....Thinking we could do more than just a few invites....


----------



## Guest

ronaldramsayii said:


> Yeah I figured that's what it was. Darn! That sux especially after starting this thread....Thinking we could do more than just a few invites....


About how long does it take until you're able to do invites after joining? Or, is it just for certain users? I'd love to contribute by tossing out invites if that function ever becomes available for me.


----------



## deletion

If the option becomes available again [email protected]

I will return the favor by sending my invites out to others.


----------



## itsmikeramsay

swiftmazda said:


> About how long does it take until you're able to do invites after joining? Or, is it just for certain users? I'd love to contribute by tossing out invites if that function ever becomes available for me.


It may be like Dorian said....a daily thing. We'll have to wait for it....Invites should be immediately available, but apparently there's a cap to how many...


----------



## Guest

ronaldramsayii said:


> It may be like Dorian said....a daily thing. We'll have to wait for it....Invites should be immediately available, but apparently there's a cap to how many...


Alright. Since I'm in now, I'll just keep an eye out tomorrow and see if the invite option becomes available.


----------



## jlangleyrn

[email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jlangleyrn

jlangleyrn said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Crap , meant [email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

[email protected][/url]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr

[email protected]

Thanks bro!


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

[email protected]

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Firewing

feelingfroggy0802 at gmail 

Sent from where the mountains meet the desert...


----------



## xmrsilentx

My username @gmail.com

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## kismet769

I would love an invite!

kismet769 at gmail.com

Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## trismegistos

this is cool man, thx!

[email protected]

thank you very much for an invite.


----------



## Busphan

Much appreciated!

Busphan at gmail.com


----------



## thewahlrus

@gmail.com

Got it from here... http://forum.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=17171 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkinc

This is my spam box I'll pick out the invite later 
Thank You...

[email protected]


----------



## footracer1983

[email protected]


----------



## Ainvar

[email protected]


----------



## Morphinity

[email protected]


----------



## perfoliate

Please send me an invite. Thanks in advance. sullivan77(at)gmail.com

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid

[email protected]
I appreciate it!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## anothefoo

[email protected]

Would love an invite too! Really excited about Google+


----------



## ballisticn8

is anyone actually able to get in still? I got an invite last night at 6pm and it said that it was closed again...

if anyone can send me another invite i'd appreciate it, my username @gmail.com

THX!!!


----------



## slickbmw

Would really appreciate an invite.

[email protected]

Thanks so much!


----------



## emcphers

[email protected]
TIA

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## codye09

[email protected] thanks in advance!


----------



## DankBuddha

Omg I'd love an invite.

dank.buddha at gmail.com

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tearhart

[email protected]


----------



## Brett6781

[email protected]


----------



## almostghosts

[email protected] Please!


----------



## ChrisKader

[email protected]


----------



## JSM9872

From my page it looks like the invite fuction is still not there. I also tried using the work around that was posted at Droid-Life with 10 different people last night, none of them have been able to join yet. Some of them got invites from the work around but were still unable to actually log in.

Just posting this since I had a ton of PMs from over on DF when I posted that I was willing to help invite some peeps. Now I think they dont like me :sad:


----------



## JSM9872

Has anyone been able to get invites out to people who have then been able to accept them, either normally or using the workaround? I have had many a people ask me for invites but as of yet we have been unsuccessfull...


----------



## ikon

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## manigma77

[email protected]

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djojorahardjo

[email protected]
Thank you

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcgov

bmcgov1 at gmail
Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmboba

if this is still going on [email protected]


----------



## sourcewire

I would LOVE one too, thanks for the [email protected]


----------



## sheldoneous

[email protected]
Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.031

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## blackadept

[email protected]

You rock sir

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dailomac

i would like one please..

[email protected]


----------



## Darkmastermind

[email protected] plz

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## moosc

thanks to this thread I just made my truck payment. keep the email addresses flowing for next months payment. Adam n Eve pay well for these.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

how would one still send out invites at this point? My invite button disapeared that first night, after like 4 hours of the doors being opened. And iv heard of the work around, just havent heard of it working since like the 2nd day.


----------



## JSM9872

SyNiK4L said:


> how would one still send out invites at this point? My invite button disapeared that first night, after like 4 hours of the doors being opened. And iv heard of the work around, just havent heard of it working since like the 2nd day.


I do not believe there is a way. A few days ago I attempted the work around from droid life with about 10 people. Only 2 of them actually received the invites and neither one of those 2 were able to actually sign up.


----------



## Aoenone

invites are back open. Anyone want to hook me up? :androidwink:


----------



## Roq

This is quite an emotional ride. Here is my email again when the invites start

[email protected]


----------



## milky

I'd appreciate some g+ lovin! Milkysunshine a gmail. Thanks!


----------



## BMc08GT

I'd love an invite. [email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Morphinity

[email protected]

Someone please get me on this bandwagon!


----------



## zerospeed8

[email protected]
Tnx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

Did anyone try signing up lately? Last night it was posted on several sites, this one included if I remember correctly, that sign ups had been opened back up. I cant verify it though becase it was too late at night for me to get anyone I knew who wanted in to try it out.

EDIT: Cant seem to find it now, it was on the right side of the main forum page in that new post/thread column.


----------



## SpinningHook

[email protected]

Danke.


----------



## routzong

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## 00 Type R

i want in! [email protected]


----------



## Suzook

[email protected]

Please Invite me!!!


----------



## SpinningHook

SpinningHook said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Danke.


As should be evident, please disregard.


----------



## R1Lover

I just sent invites to everyone on the last two pages that put up there email.... act fast in order to get in.


----------



## milky

Did you send one to [email protected] ?


----------



## R1Lover

milky said:


> Did you send one to [email protected] ?


No as you weren't on the last two pages... lol Sent now!


----------



## henzeus

Please send invite [email protected] Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## milky

Thanks!


----------



## R1Lover

henzeus said:


> Please send invite [email protected] Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


sent.......


----------



## Roq

I got invites who still needs em?


----------



## emcphers

Roq said:


> I got invites who still needs em?


Me please. [email protected] Com

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Busphan

I'm in. once I set up I will see about sending out invites.


----------



## pdc419

[email protected]. thanks homie.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagmahatdug

Omg, awesome webpage design! How many years have you been running a blog for? you make blogging appear convenient. The entire look of your web-site is great, not to mention the material! gbg


----------



## sandh2o

[email protected] dot com


----------



## Money Mike

Is anyone else giving out any g+ invites?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## guidot

Closed as of this morning.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## milky

sandh2o said:


> [email protected] dot com


 Done! Anyone else want in?


----------



## ikon

I've got invites. PM me and ill send your invite asap.


----------

